# how to get my dog not scared of taking a bath?



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

He's 1 years old and he's terrified of taking a bath. I would have to drag him in and get someone to help me hold him down into the tub. He hates it! Its not like the water is extremely cold or anything.. He tries his hardest to get out and its getting very tough to hold him back since hes about 72lbs.. Now he's scared to even go in the bathroom! What should I do?:help:


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woolf doesn't hate baths, he will tolerate them. What he does hate is the tight space. The last bath we attempted with him in the bathroom, he said enough, came out of the tub, took me down and I ended up with a bruised ego and pulled back. That was with DH holding him in the tub and he still came out.

We both decided the stress on him just wasn't worth forcing the bath in the tub. Kiddie pools are good for more then just play - works great for baths. In the backyard during warm months, during winter we use the garage.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Twyla said:


> Woolf doesn't hate baths, he will tolerate them. What he does hate is the tight space. The last bath we attempted with him in the bathroom, he said enough, came out of the tub, took me down and I ended up with a bruised ego and pulled back. That was with DH holding him in the tub and he still came out.
> 
> We both decided the stress on him just wasn't worth forcing the bath in the tub. Kiddie pools are good for more then just play - works great for baths. In the backyard during warm months, during winter we use the garage.



Thanks i will try that, but he seems to be scared of going near lakes also. We took him on a trail and there was a lake , all the other dogs were playing in the water while Hunter just stayed back and close to me not wanting to go near the water..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Does Hunter have ball drive or like to tug? If so, go in the bathroom and tug or tease him up with the ball and have him jump in and out of the tub(no water) get him use to the tub first. 
I have a hand held shower attachment which helps. 
After he's desensitized to the tub turn on the water when he's in there and let him get use to the sound. Play with the ball in the water, but don't bathe him. Eventually he should see that there is nothing harmful or scary in the tub or the water.

My male was fearful of the tub at first, but got over it instantly when a ball appeared. He loves baths, I think having the shower attachment helps, the dogs love the massage feature.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yikes. I can not keep mine out of water lol, onynx has a great idea  if all else fails, dry shampoo??  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Does Hunter have ball drive or like to tug? If so, go in the bathroom and tug or tease him up with the ball and have him jump in and out of the tub(no water) get him use to the tub first.
> I have a hand held shower attachment which helps.
> After he's desensitized to the tub turn on the water when he's in there and let him get use to the sound. Play with the ball in the water, but don't bathe him. Eventually he should see that there is nothing harmful or scary in the tub or the water.
> 
> My male was fearful of the tub at first, but got over it instantly when a ball appeared. He loves baths, I think having the shower attachment helps, the dogs love the massage feature.


 
he loves to play tug of war and play with balls but once the rope were playing with or ball passes the line into the door he lets go and backs up! There's no way getting him in there unless he is picked up (which is impossible for me) even with his favorite treats he will not go in there!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Try getting a small kiddie pool and fill it with just an in or so of water. Toss in some hot dog pieces and see if he will go in and get them.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I had this problem with Yogi also. He's 7 months and 75 pounds and I found that if I get in the bath WITH him, it helps a lot and he'll tolerate the bath. Of course, I look like Chewbacca when he's done but getting the hand attachment has helped tremendously. 
This was a selfie I snapped right after his bath a couple days ago (first bath since he was 9 weeks):
*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Onyx has some great advice above.

I usually wash my dog with a hose in the driveway. It works great in warm weather. The only problem I had was that Maddie LOVED the hose and wanted to chase and bite the stream of water. I had to work with her a bit so she would stand still while I washed her down. She was never thrilled by this but she tolerated it.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I assume there is a large mat in the bottom of the tub so your dog hasn't experienced slipping and sliding as he tries to get in and out...sometimes slippery surfaces like a bathtub gets the better of some dogs. 

I give my dog a bath/shower with me in the shower/bath....don't know if that is weird but there is no struggle on behalf of my current dog. My previous 2 GSDs were a bit leery of going into the bath/shower but once they were in and the sliding door closed they were fine.

On a side note...why do dogs after they are bathed have this compulsion to do victory laps around the house or yard after they are done? I can't imagine they are trying to dry themselves off as they do not exhibit the same behavior after getting out of the pool or lake.

SuperG


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

SuperG said:


> I assume there is a large mat in the bottom of the tub so your dog hasn't experienced slipping and sliding as he tries to get in and out...sometimes slippery surfaces like a bathtub gets the better of some dogs.
> 
> 
> On a side note...why do dogs after they are bathed have this compulsion to do victory laps around the house or yard after they are done? I can't imagine they are trying to dry themselves off as they do not exhibit the same behavior after getting out of the pool or lake.
> ...



Good point on the mat SuperG. And, no, you are not weird for taking a bath with your dog. The hose bath usually got me dirty and hairy while I cleaned up my dog so I was, in effect, right there with her.

When Maddie had trouble standing for long periods I picked her up, walked into the shower with her, and held her in my arms while my wife scrubbed her and rinsed her off. She was such a sweetie. She just hung limp in my arms through the whole thing--she really trusted me. Her favorite part was getting toweled off afterwards and getting fed some nice treats for the indignity of it all.

lol on the victory lap. When she was younger, my shepherd went a bit wild after her bath and would tear around the yard or house for while afterwards. I never thought about it until you said something--she never did this after getting out of stream or river. No idea on why they do this but its pretty funny.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Try a little tenderness (tender vittles)*

Our Zeus was petrified of baths for his first six months.

We set up a hose over a pallet near a corner of the fence and tied him to it with a short leash. The wife would bathe him while I constantly offered him roast turkey bits. 

At first, he was just too scared to even take the bits. But over time he got used to it and we don't have to use them anymore to bath him with a hose.

He also likes the little plastic rubbermaid pool (stock tank, really) that we got for him to cool off in during the summer. We could use it to bathe him but he'd just jump out. And, he's way to big to hold down.

Try food counter-conditioning and I think you'll be happy with him when he's older.

BTW, my wife even got our Zeus to stand still (leashed to the bannister) and let her vacuum him with a Dyson hand attachment. He loves it now after his bath loosens the hair.

LF


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Hunter4628 said:


> Thanks i will try that, but he seems to be scared of going near lakes also. We took him on a trail and there was a lake , all the other dogs were playing in the water while Hunter just stayed back and close to me not wanting to go near the water..


 If your pup is truly afraid of water, that makes things tough. Some dogs just hate the feeling of getting wet, and I don't know why. Those dogs are always tough to groom; they may never like baths, but most can learn to tolerate the procedure.

First thing you must do is find a secure place to tie your dog so he can't run away. Secondly, use warm water. Turn it on and let him get used to the sound. Feed him treats and just hang out for a few minutes with the water running. Then, find that "magic spot" on the butt, right above the base of the tail, where most dogs like to be scratched, and scratch it for a minute. When he's starting to enjoy that, replace your hand with the water sprayer and use the same scratching motion with the water. Work slowly and gradually around that spot, then slowly go up the back, down the sides, and down the legs, then finally to the head. 

The shampoo part is usually easy; most dogs like the massage. Start everything at the "magic spot". When you rinse, make sure you rinse well. Let him shake any time he wants to. Most dogs enjoy the towel, so you can make that a fun thing. When he's all toweled off, let him go, and watch him do his victory lap. 

If he starts to freak out at any point, just go back to the "magic spot" until he calms down. Be patient and don't give up. Have it in your mind that this dog WILL get a bath. Most dogs can sense it when you're unsure or wishy-washy about what you're doing. Give lots of praise when he's calm, and offer treats when he's standing nicely. He may be too nervous to take a treat during the bathing procedure, but don't worry about that. 

If, doing all the above, you simply cannot make it work, contact a professional Groomer that likes GSDs. A professional will have knowledge, experience, equipment, and tools which will make the bathing process easier. Be sure to let them know that yours is a "rehab" case that you cannot bathe at home. Half the time, just being away from his home turf will make a dog more compliant and less cocky, and a groomer can do amazing things that you didn't think were possible. Like I said, just be sure it is a good, experienced groomer that likes GSDs.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

My Bear, 86lb male, has always loved the water, and bathing. I started bathing him when he was just a little guy and he just took to it. The hardest thing is getting him to stay standing up, he just wants to laze around in the warm water.

That being said the Zoomies after getting out of the bath are a bit hard to deal with in the small bathroom, as are the shakes I can't catch with the towel. The people responsible for cleaning the bathroom (mostly grown children) complained.

So I moved to showers. I take Bear into the shower with me. I have a cubicle type as opposed to a shower/bath so it's easy and I have a hand held shower head which makes the process very easy. Easier than the tub by a long stretch, and the times when he needs a medicated shampoo (ten minute cooking time) I time the shower so that I take mine while he is cooking, then rinse us both. The towels come into the shower after the water stops and before the doors come open. Once Bear is dry he gets let out into the bathroom, and I hose the shower down from the inside. I get dry and take whatever hair is left off the top of the drain cover and everything is clean. Man, Dog, and Shower. There are treats for Bear when he is finished and after everything is clean. No food if he starts bashing about before I get out of the shower.

If you don't have this option, my Father did something else to bathe his Chow. He piped a hand held shower attachment to the backyard parallel to the hose spigot. He would leash Kodiak to a ring set into the wall and go to town. The water is warm, and the shampoo and other brushing/washing things are right to hand on a cinderblock under the spigot. Kodi shook to her heart's content, and being outside there was no hair to clean up.

As for a reluctant bather, have you tried a pack of hotdogs? Food usually trumps fear when it comes to our landsharks.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

try a groomer, different equipment and more open tub might make the difference.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I go to a pet store that has tubs set up for pet washing. It is works better than leaning over a bath tub. My pooch doesn't care for bathing there but does love going swimming and then getting hosed off in the yard afterwards.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

SuperG said:


> I assume there is a large mat in the bottom of the tub so your dog hasn't experienced slipping and sliding as he tries to get in and out...sometimes slippery surfaces like a bathtub gets the better of some dogs.
> 
> I give my dog a bath/shower with me in the shower/bath....don't know if that is weird but there is no struggle on behalf of my current dog. My previous 2 GSDs were a bit leery of going into the bath/shower but once they were in and the sliding door closed they were fine.
> 
> ...


SuperG has a good point. It is often not the bath but the slippery surface that terrifies dogs. Make sure that there is a soft towel or something else on the floor of the tup that will give the pup a little better footing.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You've got some great advise here.

Yes on the matt - Being a little slow on the uptake I couldn't figure why the late Barker Sisters started resisting baths when I moved. Finally dawned on me that the tub was slick - floor matts solved that problem!

My variation on what other people have advised: Get lots of towels, put a lot of these on the bathroom floor. Get lots of treats. Get dog(s) (yes, I did a duet). Get yourself nude or near nude. prepare the bath water. Dampen the dogs before they get in the tub, soap them before they get in the tub. Get in the tub, call the dogs in (one at a time unless you've got a really big tub) WITH treats and enthusiasm. (With very good treats and lots of enthusiasm). Rinse dogs. The late Barker the Younger liked to hop in and out a couple of times. That should be fine (see reference to lots of towels on the floor.) Keep it fun, keep it upbeat. Rinse the dogs off - that's all the tub is for - a nice rinse. Make it a PARTY!!! 

(THis is a change up from Dog gets tense, handler gets tense, bath is a disaster and everyone is upset -- it is an everyone is having fun experience.) After the dogs are bathed and toweled and turned loose to rip through the yard or house, the human can clean the bathroom - it's wet already eh? - and shower themselves...


----------



## pache11 (Dec 20, 2010)

I got Peaches from the breeder at 1 years old, she could not get her to take a bath, Peaches loved biting hose water. I would take a bath, and everyone who has GSDs know, bathroom time is not private time; Peaches would sit next to me in the tub. I would splash water in the tub and she would get curious and stick her head over the side, then later one foot, both front feet, and so on. Her bond and interaction with me was the key. It became her idea to enter the tub and play and bath became part of the play. When we are done towel monster is still her favorite part. Now she plays in the wading pool, swims in the pond and loves water.


----------



## Rottendog (Mar 6, 2014)

With my kids, I try to start them early. Thankfully that works pretty well. I know my Rottie would go jump in the tub and sit there waiting for me to come run the water. LOL he even slept in the tub at night in the summer to get the cool. But on the ones I've got later on in their lives, I just use a lot of patience, try to bathe them regularly so they have a good experience fresh in their minds and be very gentle and reassuring to them. If you can find the trigger he is frightened by, then you may be better off on trying to resolve. May be the slick floor, may be the sound of the water. Just keep a lot of towels handy and you may do well to get an outside setup. I can wash my guys in a tub set up I have in the garage which consists of a plastic livestock trough and a hose with a nozzle that has the mist and rainfall settings so you can control the water flow making it gentle for the dog. This way I can regulate the water and have something durable I can use to bathe them. I also can wash them in a large walk in shower we have in the house. That works well to just get in the shower and get the dog in too. Scrub them down, then have your spouse take the dog on to their crate or where ever you let them dry. Clean up works great too, a quick shower for you and you are done.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

SuperG said:


> On a side note...why do dogs after they are bathed have this compulsion to do victory laps around the house or yard after they are done? I can't imagine they are trying to dry themselves off as they do not exhibit the same behavior after getting out of the pool or lake.
> 
> SuperG


You don't do victory laps after you shower and feel all good and clean?...
I don't either...>.>

On a similar note, Apsel has taken to dipping his whole face under water in the pool lately. He likes to just sit on the steps and not swim around, I think he may be a little lazy. But I got him to grab a tennis ball from underwater once, and from then on he's done this whole dip the face under water thing for no reason. After he's done sitting in the water and his face is wet, he'll get up and find the nearest bunch of liriope grass and wipe his face in it, I guess to dry it off.


----------



## JayFoxFire (Sep 20, 2013)

Hm, that's a tough one. Maybe use treats to help him distract him? Make it fun; try and train him in and out of the bathtub first then turn the water on when he's not so scared of it anymore. It will take a lot of patient. Patient is key lol. It took a while for my dog not to be scared of a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

ApselBear said:


> You don't do victory laps after you shower and feel all good and clean?...
> I don't either...>.>
> 
> On a similar note, Apsel has taken to dipping his whole face under water in the pool lately. He likes to just sit on the steps and not swim around, I think he may be a little lazy. But I got him to grab a tennis ball from underwater once, and from then on he's done this whole dip the face under water thing for no reason. After he's done sitting in the water and his face is wet, he'll get up and find the nearest bunch of liriope grass and wipe his face in it, I guess to dry it off.


Ok. Maybe the dogs are onto something here. Perhaps running around in victory laps straight out of the shower/bath is more fun than we realize. I hope the neighbors agree....

After Gunther runs through the sprinkler he rubs his face all over the hard branches of our hedges. I have no clue what that's about. Perhaps I won't try that one...


----------



## lindsaye01 (Feb 28, 2014)

My Sadie Mae (and I !!) had a terrible "first bath" experience. She was too new to the house and probably a bit too young. It was like watching the Exorcist. She was about 12 -14 weeks old back then. Now she is a bit over 10 months, but she is also a bit leary of the bathtub, although not so much the actual bathroom anymore, even though I have never forced her to go through that trauma again. 

What I did to help make her comfortable with the idea of getting a bath was to make the "experience" as much fun as possible and as least intimidating as possible. I don't take her in the small bathtub or even in an enclosed room at all. I bought a $12 plastic, children's wading pool (kiddie pool) and just played with it the first week, letting her watch and sniff and get close AND run away, while I used the hose and put water in and picked it up and dumped the water out. Dogs are naturally curious and even though the water and tub was strange and different, she wanted to know what I was doing. Then the next week, I played in the tub myself, jumping in and out, laughing, joyful, spalshing. It excited her, not enough to get in...but she was seeing it was not "dangerous." Then the following week, I played catch with her and kept throwing the ball into the water (tennis balls float) or I sat in the water and held a piece of ham, something too irresistable for her. She was in that week and withstood the bathing. She realizes that it ends soon enough and that she gets a good treat when she behaves well, too. (Same thing with brushing...she used to run and bark at the brush. Now she gets excited and lays down in front of me, ready for her brushing. But I know it's the treat!) She doesn't exactly "love" her baths, but she is not terrified, nor do I feel like the horrible abusive mother either.


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

When he goes outside maybe get him a little wet with the hose. Then get him wetter and wetter a day. Another idea is too put him in and out of the bathtub each day. Then fill it with a little bit of water a day. Then if he's used to it fill it all up and let him jump in.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I always put an extra large rubber mat in the tub. I had one tall female GSDx who was still afraid of the tub, but I decided it was because of her bad hips. Even with the mat she would dig her claws in like a cat and stiffen right up in fear. I found that if I sat on the edge of the tub with my knees and legs up under her belly, she figured out that if she slipped she still had the support of my lap. She relaxed then, and baths were no longer a huge ordeal for her.

Baths have always been easier for the tall ones who can just step into the tub. Unfortunately the two I have now are not so tall, and our new house has a taller tub, so I am lifting them in--and I wonder why my back is so bad...

Susan


----------

